# Old 1889 Brand bottle



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

Had a nice day digging today.  Found several bottle that I will be asking for help identifying after i exhaust my google button.  My camera and computer are NOT speaking at this point, and I will post pics as soon as they play nice with each other again.  In the mean time, can anyone give me some info on a nicely embossed 4/5 quart clear "Old 1889 Brand" bottle?  from what Ive seen its an old whiskey bottle, but I cant find a pic of the one i have or its value as an old bottle.  The lables are for sale on ebay but no bottles. any thoughts?


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 29, 2012)

Have you tried inserting the camera's memory card into your computer, rather than connecting the camera?


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

BRILLIANT!!  Didnt even know the computer had a slot for the card!  I'll post the pics in the next few minutes!  THANKS!


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

Here are a few from today.


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is a view of the old 1889 brand embossing on the top.  there is one on the bootm as well


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

2


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

3


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2012)

From.


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

That looks like a winner.  Any value in the bottle?  I see the lables on ebay, but not the bottles.  I find all kinds of wine and whiskey bottles where I've been digging.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 29, 2012)

> Any value in the bottle?


 
 Hey AMCS,

 Afraid not, its circa 1957-1964 OI machine made clear screw top whiskey in dug condition. Now, leave it in your garage for another fifty years, and then you may be talking...[8D]


----------



## Usnslacker (Jan 29, 2012)

That what I figured, but I appreciate the info!!!


----------

